# Best call name you ever heard



## rainsmom

I've seen lots of threads to brainstorm registered names and, sure, there are call names suggested in those threads. But in all the dogs you've known, what are your absolutely favorite call names? Maybe it made you laugh, maybe it was well-deserved, maybe it just sounded great to your ear -- any reason is valid!


----------



## ICE

I like my dogs call names I think they are unique.

Gigelo is my current one. His Registered name is "All The Women Want Me"


----------



## Lance-CO

I thought my call name for my pup was cool "Toothpick", but my trainer and fellow RTFers close to me didn't seem to like it, so my trainer and I changed it to "Pick"


----------



## Margo Ellis

Booger - Reg name (not sure on the entire thing) Snota Yella


----------



## Mike Walker

White (blk male) Reg name Duke of Whitewater Creek


----------



## Vicky Trainor

MeToo....just think it's a neat call name.


----------



## Annette

Lightning (Nightwind's Thunder Talking)
Spring (Springforth)


----------



## Miriam Wade

Steve Shaver has a black Lab bitch named Kitty. I trained w/ him once & it's hysterical to hear him yell "Here Kitty!".

I have another friend who says he's going to name his next dog Forrest & train him with cues so that when he runs a blind he goes on "Run, Forrest, Run!" (I think he's kidding!  )

M


----------



## Larkin

The boy in the avatar is _Ransom_... reg. name Silvercreek Ransom of Red Chief (after the O.Henry short story) but we wanted to name the dog "Ransom" in homage to our first CBR, who had invented a game of "ransom" where he would bring us something (socks, our son's toys, christmas ornaments, paper towel rolls) and refuse to relinquish without the ransom of one cookie. 

I made the mistake of using a favorite name on a dog I thought was going to be fantastic and then ended up placing in a pet home. She is Redchief's True at First Light, named after Ernest Hemingway's memoir. Her call name is "_Lucy_," (I know, common) but she was the blue ribbon collar puppy, (and blue and true rhyme with Lucy) and Lucy means "light." 

My best naming story is this one. 

When my father was in the last months of laryngeal cancer, he wanted to buy me a CBR bitch puppy. Long an enthusiastic pedigree analyst, he found the litter he was looking for, which was conceived but not yet born. I told my father that I wanted to name the dog "Gift of the Magi" because she was the gift of a wise man, which made him laugh. (He was an English professor.) It's also the name of another O.Henry short story. The main character in the story is a woman with chestnut hair, Della. Della also happened to be the name of one of my father's aunties, who was very near and dear to both our hearts-- she was a remarkable independent spirit. 

My father died Dec 26, 2005. _Della_ was born three weeks later, January 16, 2006. As it happens, January 16th is also my birthday. 

Because my stepmother had also been ill (but has recovered, thankfully) my father's Memorial service was put off until the first week in March, in New Harmony, Indiana. (He lived in Missouri, but always loved the town of New Harmony.) That was also the weekend we were to pick up Della from her breeders, in Indiana. The afternoon after Dad's ashes were interred, we stepped into a little antique shop, as I wanted to buy something, perhaps a little piece of jewelry, as a memento.

In the corner was a little display case full of Ruby glasses. They were popular at the turn of the century, when people would buy them at State Fairs and the like, and have them personalized (etched with acid, I think). I asked to see one of them, as I liked the shape of it. The lady took it out of the case and handed it to me. One side read "Della," and when I turned it over, the other side said "From Papa." 

And because life is full of irony, Della is firmly and devotedly bonded to my husband.


----------



## Hidden Valley

"Stinky"
call name is my id
[email protected]


----------



## Illinois Bob

My favorite was from my own dog, Tracker.His registered name was Limit Tracker of Sturbridge. Track for short. At the last hunt test I was shooting for started dogs.One was named Camo.I never heard that one before.


----------



## WRL

I like "Buddha" (Wind River's Enlightened One MH).

And "Bug" (Ebonstar Wind River's Water Bug MH).

And "Gypsy" (Wind River's Traveling Lady SH, by Candlewoods' Ramblin Man).

But my three favorites are:

Jam (Wind River's Jelly or Jam JH) and his sister Peanut (Wind River's Peanut Butter). My training partner's always give me a hard time about the "other half of the sandwich" .

And my Setter's name Shiner as he has one eye patch. His Reg name is Wind River's Flyweight (obviously boxing references).

WRL


----------



## Matt McKenzie

I judged a dog named "Tadpole" once.


----------



## Last Frontier Labs

"Noodle" Last Frontier's Top Ramen
"Twinkie" LastFrontier's I'm No DingDong
"Belli" LastFrontier's Usibelli Coal (Black dog named after a coal mine instead of the coal itself)
"Buzz" LastFrontier's To Infinity and Beyond
and sold to a guide, "Razzy" LastFrontier's Givin' U Da Berries


----------



## runnindawgz

My favorites to date: 

"Girl"

"Ketsup"

"Spice" ... I know this name is a bit more popular these days - but I love it and so does she


----------



## firehouselabs

Wingshot Lousianna Roux pup with a call name of Sexy, I can't remember what her registered name is, but I'm sure that it's a good one.


----------



## GulfCoast

I have a buddy with a dog "CC's High Maintenance Woman" call name "Sexy"


----------



## Chris Meyer

Since we're all putting in our own dogs names here
My golden: Gitter Done Golden Gunner, call name "Gunner". 
My lab: Rockin Retrievers Ragin Cajun, call name "Rage" out of Dakotas Cajun Roux.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Tom Connor of Albany, NY has had something like four different male Chessies over the years. All are named "Chester".

Scott Keeler of Lake Luzerne, NY had a choco male named "Goober".

John Mitchell of Ontario, Canada had a dog named "P" and another named "Q".


----------



## Juli H

Kiska

probably the favorite name of the dogs I've had...

Kiska is a volcano in the Aleutian Chain


----------



## 2tall

How about the best call name you'll never get to hear? We REALLY wanted to call our chessie pup, (Westwinds Buffalo Soldier) Dread! But we could not figure out any way around the fact that it sounds to much like dead when we get to blinds. So Scout it is . Whats really funny is when I call my older dog and then the pup it comes out, "Here, Indian Scout"!


----------



## HuntinDawg

Not my dog, but I heard of one named "Reload."


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B

I have a couple I like:
Sundown's Loaded To The Gills (Sundown'e Loaded To The Maxx X Candles & Wineglasses)

Sundown's Dirty Lil White Boy....he is white......Call name HONKY


----------



## lennie

When we were running hunt tests in the PA/Ohio area I think there was a guy by the last name of Lawyer who had a dog with the call name of "Turd"! (Not the best but the most unusual I have ever heard)

I like my choc males call name of "Tag" i.e. "Cody's Catch Me if You Can" (Tag, you're it)


----------



## ICE

I want to name our next female "Hooker"

My next male I want to name "Reeper"

If I had brothers I would like to name one "Thunder" and one Lightning.


----------



## ICE

Forgot we just trained one Named "Spooner" no sure of paper name.


----------



## Boondux

Our first pup was a black lab that was on the large size for 8 weeks. The breeders called him Bull because he was so big. So that became "Bulldozer" and then shortened to "Dozer" at our house.


----------



## Larkin

Ice, 
What is Reeper? Do you mean Reaper? Not being a smart ass here, I just wondered if the double e spelling was something different.


----------



## Misty Marsh

I alway's thought Seasides one too many, call name Ralph was kind of interesting!


----------



## weebegoldens

My husband named 'EXTRA' - Weebe OneTooMany.. now four dogs later. We have 
CTRL ALT DEL 'Reboot'


----------



## Rick Hall

Margo Ellis said:


> Booger - Reg name (not sure on the entire thing) Snota Yella


That's been a term of "endearment" for a number of my dogs, but every time I've told my sweetie I want to make it official with the next pup and am torn between the registered names of "Nasty Booger" and "Tasty Booger," she's vetoed the plan.


----------



## thunderdog

Trained a dog this summer for a guy, his dog's call name was "Diapers". Don't know the story behind it and was afraid to ask. I just called her Di most of the time.

Joe


----------



## Montview

The names I have always thought were hysterical were some of those given to client's pets at a big referral veterinary hospital I used to work at. They had an intercom system that would call out through the hospital if someone or some doctor was calling about a particular animal in one of the kennels, etc. 

Several times, when I was on emergency shifts, the hospital staff would all start roaring with laughter when someone would call in...

"Doctor B, the owner is on Line 1 regarding "Fat Bastard" Smith in Cage 215." (a very sweet pit mix)

or

"Available technician, Dr. Lowen is on Line 4 regarding "Monster" Cox in Cage 3." (a fat black and white cat, last name "Cox")

Those were some of my favorites.


----------



## SPIB698

I sawa golden retriever at a HT in TN this weekend. His name was "Ruby's Big Red Dog" call name Clifford. I thought that one was pretty good.


----------



## Montview

ICE said:


> I want to name our next female "Hooker"


LOL- One of my friends has a chocolate female named "Hooter," and a daughter she kept ended up called "Hooker." LOL 

One of the top show labs in the nation right now is also "BIS AM CH Belquest Lovely Lady Lumps WC," call name "Fergie."


----------



## ICE

Larkin said:


> Ice,
> What is Reeper? Do you mean Reaper? Not being a smart ass here, I just wondered if the double e spelling was something different.


haha my bad. yes Reaper. His name would be something to the effect of "Taking your breath away" Or "Stealing your Breath." "Times Up!" "The Collector" Something like that anyways haven't desided.


----------



## zipmarc

Pot. His registered name was Reefer Madness.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

I always liked watching Frank Sears, a disabled Vietnam Veteran send his lab "Homeboy" for marks from his wheelchair.

Frank sent his dog on his callname: "HOMEBOY!"

Chris


----------



## Dogtrainer4God

One name that always amused me has a thread on here for his AFC title. "_Kennel name_...... Devil-made-me-do-it AKA Sinner


----------



## msdaisey

Keith Baker had a bitch named 'Snatch' - Salt Spray's Snatch and Grab It.

Newt had a dog named 'Balls.'

I have had Crunch, Taco, Fuzzy, Berta, Dilly (Dilligaf), Trip (Tripledogdare), Evita, Chip, and 

TOBY (Salt Spray's Big Dog Daddy). ;-) 'Cause you just can't compete with the Big Dog Daddy . . .

and a cute little Chessie pup who is nameless so far. He has a white arrow pointing downward on his chest. My thought was "Salt Spray's Going Down?' Couldn't come up with a good call name!


----------



## wheelhorse

Mine's named Devil's Preacher, call name "Deacon"

Kathleen


----------



## ICE

Dogtrainer4God said:


> One name that always amused me has a thread on here for his AFC title. "_Kennel name_...... Devil-made-me-do-it AKA Sinner


haha that is a good one.


----------



## Keith Stroyan

msdaisey said:


> and a cute little Chessie pup who is nameless so far. He has a white arrow pointing downward on his chest. My thought was "Salt Spray's Going Down?' Couldn't come up with a good call name!


Male or female? 

Define "good"


----------



## Juli H

msdaisey said:


> and a cute little Chessie pup who is nameless so far. He has a white arrow pointing downward on his chest. My thought was "Salt Spray's Going Down?' Couldn't come up with a good call name!



What about 
Shoot 'em in the Foot - Shooter
Salt Spray's Deep Sea Diver - Diver

Juli


----------



## MAGIC

My dog, Jacks letsgo work magic. Call name,Magic My hunting friends dog Whos dog isit anyway, call name Who.


----------



## msdaisey

Good, as in clever! ;-)


----------



## HoHum's Retrievers

All of the golden's that lived in my dad's home had names that are of nobility. Our first was Sir and two years later Madam arrived, so as a kid I had Sir and Madam. Registered they Shelter Cove's Sir Cherry (Cherry was the dam) and Pine Hill's Madam Buff. Since then Dad had Baron (Duffer's Red Baron), Duke (Duffer's Red Diggin' Duke) and Earl (Duffer's Earl of HoHum's). My Dad's old CB Radio handle was Duffer since he once upon a time was a pretty avid golfer until a bad back and hip got in the way. Duke was also named in honor of Dad's favorite actor, John Wayne. 

As I am a high school band director and avid Jazz affcionado all of my dogs are named for Jazz musicians. 
Frisbie's BeBop Bird Parker aka "Parker" for the BeBop Jazz Saxophonist Charlie Parker.

My wife's bitch Frisbie's Lady Day aka "Billie" for Billie Holiday.

Our own breeding and Billie's son HoHum's Birth of the Cool aka "Dewey" named after the Niles Davis recording Birht of the Cool and Dewey was Miles' middle name.

Our youngest is Ella and she is Webshire's Sophisticated Lady for Ella Fitzgerald and named from a well-known tune by Duke Ellington who Ella sang with for many years.

Beyond that we had a litter 5 years ago and we named a couple of the pups. 

There was one that liked to jump up on you so we called him Cassidy as in Hop-along Cassidy. Anotehr we named "Trouble." I can't really take all the credit for that one as we used to hunt with a fellow from North Dakota that had a black lab named Trouble and the dog was often times well too far ahead flushing roosters well out of gun range.


----------



## JS

zipmarc said:


> Pot. His registered name was Reefer Madness.


Had a buddy who called his dog "ROACH".
Registered name was Bag o' Gold or something like that.

JS


----------



## JS

HoHum's Retrievers said:


> .....
> As I am a high school band director and avid Jazz affcionado all of my dogs are named for Jazz musicians.
> .....


I like your theme, Gordy. I always wanted to name a dog "Giant Steps" and call him "Trane" but I though that may get confusing at times.

JS


----------



## labdoc

I always wanted to try the name "Stay". I've known several dogs that seemed like they were named "No" and the best I've known belonged to a family with last name Leiter. The dog was Charcoal and the cat was Gotta. They just recently acquired Zippo.


----------



## limiman12

msdaisey said:


> and a cute little Chessie pup who is nameless so far. He has a white arrow pointing downward on his chest. My thought was "Salt Spray's Going Down?' Couldn't come up with a good call name!


Sorry, I can't resist, but how about "SWALLOW"


----------



## Happy Gilmore

"Wad" --- Shot gun shells----


----------



## limiman12

This thread is growing about as fast as you can read it seems. 

My 6 year old BLM has been named for about ten years. I went to college in a town that had a BMW plant and I got to thinking that BEAMER would be a cool name for a Dog. I am of GERMAN desent, and picked WALDIMAR, which is a german name for strong/powerful/soveriegn, so Baier's Mighty Waldimar aka BEAMER was come up with long before the pup was born....

If only I had known how "sovereign" Beamer would be.


----------



## Carol

One of my favorites is High Times Cattail Cruiser, call name Tule. My young dog's name is Choctaw's Pinch of The Red Man, call name Skoal. My old dog's name is Rockin X Son of a Pistol, call name Shooter.


----------



## jgrammer

Had no intention of getting a pup before '09 but things just really fell into place and here I am with now 16 mo old Seren....aka Firemark Serendipity. It was just meant to happen and it WAS a good thing. I did have to google Seren and it turns out it is Welsh for star (and BTW, a Welsh Christmas beer!) 
Jean


----------



## Fowl Play WA

When we got our clm, my daughter wanted to name him Lightening McQueen from "Cars" but we talked her into Lightening Stryke. He goes by Stryke or Stryker.

When we got our blm, they were calling him Bo, but we didn't like that so we were going to call him Thunder Boom (lightening and thunder) and call him Boomer, but she changed her mind in the morning and now he's "Big Gun" and goes by Gunner. That's not too creative, but now people think we're really into the military stuff because of our dog's names.


----------



## Devlin

When I was a youngster growing up hunting quail in Texas, an uncle of mine had a pointer that for the longest time I believed was called Bonehead...turned out he was yelling at me and not the dog! ;-)


----------



## John Goode

My 8 month old BLM is; Resolute-"Lets Roll" call name "Res" grand kids helped with this tag.
How bout them COLT!!!
John


----------



## 1st retriever

I have heard people name their dog D.O.G. (you spell it to say it) have also heard cat. My Wolfhound's reg name is Zoe's Taller 'N Me cuz she's 6ft on her hind legs (she's very small for her breed, she should be closer to 6.5-7ft on hind legs) and I'm 5'4! My Golden is Ember Raise The Bar call name Corona.


----------



## ICE

labdoc said:


> I always wanted to try the name "Stay". I've known several dogs that seemed like they were named "No" and the best I've known belonged to a family with last name Leiter. The dog was Charcoal and the cat was Gotta. They just recently acquired Zippo.



I seen a dog on a training or hunting video named "Okae" We use Okay for a release to go play or run around so that name would have been hard for us.


----------



## HuntinDawg

msdaisey said:


> and a cute little Chessie pup who is nameless so far. He has a white arrow pointing downward on his chest. My thought was "Salt Spray's Going Down?' Couldn't come up with a good call name!


When I hear "going down?" it reminds me of the lead-in for Aerosmith's "Love in an elevator." That probably doesn't help much, but that is what comes to mind.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow

A friends dog "Tater" and one of my grandpa's old bird dogs he bought from a guy "Dammit"...grandma never liked that name.


----------



## SMS

Had a friend that named his black lab - Whoopi GoBird
I just named a puppy lab - Tinker, haven't decided on the formal name yet. 
The dog that was mentioned, Reload, Ryan Strickland has a Chessie named that.


----------



## 1st retriever

I also have a Basset hound/Australian Shephard (a blue merle basset) who is named Meka which is Hawaiian for eyes cuz she has one brown and one blue. Had a neighbor who had a Blue Tick **** Hound pup that was the runt and was very sick when he got him so he named him Scooch cuz he was always in the way and slow moving. I like the unusual names because everyone around here has a Bear and whatnot. At the kennel there was a sheltie named Bump. Three poodles Mercedes, Lexus, and Beamer. The owner raises Chows and had Hugs and Smooch (brother and sister), Axel, Fuzz, Bouncer who would always bounce for his food! I always like Tatanka for a big dog.


----------



## Jill Simmons

PoeticGold 's Friday Night Lights call name QB

Our Topbrass pup cobred by Sharon Long/Jackie Mertens comes from a fun list of names- songs and their singers as call names:
U-UD Topbrass Shudabin A Cowboy UDX, MNH, WCX (OS) is GENE 
Kuventre You Were Born TaFly MH is SARAH
and so on

Sandpiper's Give'M H Harry ( Truman)


----------



## BirdNMouth

I know someone who's dog is named "Loser".. Thank god he doesn't run field trials with it..

Another one, someone has two dogs "Torrey" and "Roundhead" (like the political party) ;-)


----------



## Julie R.

msdaisey said:


> and a cute little Chessie pup who is nameless so far. He has a white arrow pointing downward on his chest. My thought was "Salt Spray's Going Down?' Couldn't come up with a good call name!


You mean, you don't like the call name he came with, Spear Chukker? ;-)


----------



## msdaisey

Well, he did go training today on the big ol' truck and Newt did say that he acted like a black dog . . . 

Looks like Kennel Boy will be looking for another puppy.


----------



## Chris Atkinson

Ed Watson had a dog named "Big Boy". I will never forget at the World Retriever event in Oxford 2005, Richard Dresser (judge) reading callbacks to the next series and calling out "Big Boy"....he had such a funny expression on his face when he read it, like he was wondering if we were goofing with him when we gave him the printout sheet.

I remember Keith Farmer or someone had a dog named Pirogue, (you know, the cajun canoe, however you spell it Phonetically: "Pee-row") Rich Dresser called out "Paraguay" in the callbacks. That was funny too.


----------



## frontier

There was a dog in a Hunt test catalog many years ago called Chester the Molester.. I can't repeat the "call name" ..I might be banned...but will leave it up to your imagination


----------



## Wyldfire

I always liked "fetchexpress's" Hooter


----------



## GoodDog

Black Lab-- All Night Bar Hoping-- call name Ralph


----------



## Paula Richard

My favorite is Mike Coutu's dog Loppy meaning *Left Over Puppy*. Not bad for an AFC and hopefully soon to be FC. 

Paula


----------



## Wayne Dibbley

Two years ago I was called by a breeder about a "gift" he had for me, and figured he owed me (long story). I went to the kennel to be told he wanted me to take one of the pups from this phenomenal litter.

I was lead out behind the barn, and into what had been a pheasant chick coop the year prior, and introduced to a nearly entire litter of chocolate puppies. you can imagine....

Feeling both terrible for the pups, and knowing I better not look "this gift horse" in the mouth...I selected the nicest of the bunch and named him ...'s "Flyin the Coop" aka Cooper.

He came on to be a reasonable hunter, good looking and a sweatheart of a lab...what he might have been without the help of rearing in the hen house...????....

We also have "Zip" - TTR's Quick Tie and "Gravy" - Gunstock's Profit Sharing, and years ago had Moulton Lab's Knock it Off, we called her Nekah.

Fun thread

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## Mike W.

When I was in college in Virginia, we used to have alot of bands out in the country on private farms...real good times, people just hanging out, pitching tents, and all that goes with the hippie scene.

There would always be this very well built, muscular, black lab male....his name was THURMAN. Thurman was always at those parties...not sure how he got there, never saw his owner, but I know she was there. I remember guys throwing large pieces of firewood for him to retrieve....and he would do it all night, in the dark.

Thurman.


----------



## zipmarc

zipmarc said:


> _Pot. His registered name was Reefer Madness. _





JS said:


> Had a buddy who called his dog "ROACH".
> Registered name was Bag o' Gold or something like that. JS


Glad somebody figured out what it was all about


----------



## Sharon Potter

Try running a client dog in his very first hunt test....his number is 13 and his call name is Crash....(heckuva nice Chessie, though, and he smoked every mark)

A friend of mine named a pointer bitch after his ex...registered name "The Material Girl", call name Terri.

And there's my truck dog, appropriately named Russell...he's a JRT.

All my dogs have the same middle name....there's Abby dammit, and Meg dammit, and Russell dammit...you get the idea.

One of the pups from my last litter...a male I planned to keep...is registered as Red Branch MVP, call name Favre.


----------



## LavenderLabs

windycanyon said:


> I'll never forget being the marshal at a JH test a few years ago, calling the names for ribbons. Danny Kaiser ran a dog.... the "guys" in the club were all standing chuckling as they thought I'd be embarassed (yea right). Duckbuster's Great Balls O' Fire.... Sparky! We were just reminiscing at the last hunt test bout that as Danny's teenage son named that one and dad thought AKC would reject it for sure. I thought it was a kick.  Danny said it must have hit AKC on a Fri afternoon.... timing is everything so they say!


Hey 

Sparkys name is 

Duckbuster's Balls Of Steel. Sparky


----------



## Sharon van der Lee

Misty Marsh said:


> I alway's thought Seasides one too many, call name Ralph was kind of interesting!


Actually, Ralph's registered name is "Seasides One To Many", although some like yourself thought it was "too".

My favorite with our dogs is "Fly", FTCH AFTCH Pekisko's Round Trip. A play on her sire "Trip" (FC AFC FTCH AFTCH Jazztime's Frequent Flyer) and also the airline theme. Our retrievers make a "round trip" with their birds, so I thought it was appropriate. Luckily, she was never a slow dog 

Our latest pup is named Pekisko's Silent Witness, named after a brilliant sprint horse in Hong Kong (where I travelled on business). "Hailey" her call name, is a town just south of Sun Valley, ID where her sire lives (Shaq). And luckily, she is quiet on the line 

Sharon


----------



## Juli H

I just heard a great name today...
Nordom's Tuff E Nuff - Tuffy....

love that one!

Juli


----------



## Janet Kimbrough

Had a club member drink too much at a DU banquet and bought the lab pup and named him Santa Fe DU Oops - call name Oops.

A pro trainer down here has two curly coats named What and Why. Directly related to What kind of dog is that and Why would you buy another one? Thought those are both great.

Margo, Booger's registered name is Snota Yella and he got his name because when he was coming back with the pup he called his wife and she asked what color he was and Jimmy replied "he's Sonta Yella" as he was black. His current dog is Tizza Yella and her call name is Tizzy because she is yellow.

Talking about call names suggested but not used one of my dogs is named High Praise Dark Chocolat With Nuts and you can imagine the "suggestions" of a call name I got for that name.

Janet


----------



## Oregon Lab Lover

Lee @ Wind River had a couple of names I liked

Names fit the dogs
"Crash"
"Chill"


----------



## Mary Shillabeer

A couple of great registered/call name combos:
Kennel Name Canada Post - Call name - "Striker"
Kennel Name Impeachable Offense - Call name "Monica"

A friend has a CLM that broke his hip just aftere he came home. Very sad. When it came to naming the pup...he was registered as Whiskeycreek's Tragically Hip (a Canadian rock band)

My old boy was called "Boo" when I got him at 16 months. I wasn't crazy about the name for a big fella. I changed it to "Boon", as the dictionary definition is _..."A boon companion, A friend to have fun with."_ It was a perfect name for him.

Mary Shillabeer
Calgary, Alberta, Canada
Home of:
"Spy" CH Justmoor Get Smart WC JH CD AGN-S AGNJ-S; GRCC VCI
"Gusto!" Goldngun A Bird In The Hand
Forever in my heart:
"Boon" MHR CH OTCHX GMH Justmoor Boodacious WCX AGNS; GRCC VCX VHOF; Am CDX CGC; PALS Therapy Dog 09/25/1997 - 02/09/2008


----------



## Margo Ellis

Thanks Janet for helping me with Jimmy's dogs name. I just love it! When I saw that in the cataloge at the Grand I just about died laughing.


----------



## Miriam Wade

Mary Shillabeer wrote:


Mary Shillabeer said:


> A friend has a CLM that broke his hip just aftere he came home. Very sad. When it came to naming the pup...he was registered as Whiskeycreek's Tragically Hip (a Canadian rock band)


Nothing to do with dogs, but I didn't realize anyone else even knew about T-Hip. They play down here from time to time & I NEVER miss seeing them!

Another great Canadian band is Blue Rodeo!

GDG Regards-

M


----------



## SMITTYSSGTUSMC

We have one 

" My Bellona has a first name Smith" 

Call name bell wh nshe starts getting her ribbons next spring the judges will have to say her full name gunna be funny IMO


----------



## Jim Danis

My first dog's registered name is

Weller's Tell It To The Judge call name Justice

Here's how I came up with that one. You know when you get a ticket or worse and you start trying to talk your way out of it. The officer will say Yea Yea go tell it to the judge. Well my dog's sires' call name is Judge, Wellers Judgement Day is his registered name. So in keeping with the legal them I came up with that.

I've got a pup reserved from Ramblin Maxx's breeding to be of Chopper and KD. His registered name is going to be 

JD's Ramblin Warrior call name Clyde.


----------



## Grant Wilson

got a young Banner pup who is beautiful so i named her Miss Texas USA. Thought it tied it with her parents well. Call name Dallas.


----------



## Fowl Play WA

One of my childhood friends had a freak of a cocker spaniel when we were growing up named "Hey You". Retarded dog, cool name.


----------



## Matt McKenzie

Had a neighbor years ago with a mutt named "Timex". When I asked them why they chose that name, they told me.......








..... because he was a watchdog.


----------



## Larkin

Hookset said:


> Had a neighbor years ago with a mutt named "Timex". When I asked them why they chose that name, they told me.......
> 
> ..... because he was a watchdog.


Wow, you could do a whole litter on this theme. Time to Go, Time Keeper, Punch the Clock, Time Flies, Time in a Bottle, Time's a Wastin' etc.... and call names could be Rolex, Seiko, Casio, Timex, Bulova, Omega, Breitling, Tag, and so forth.


----------



## brian breuer

SMS said:


> Had a friend that named his black lab - Whoopi GoBird


THAT'S AWESOME


----------



## brian breuer

I've read "Walter the Farting Dog" at least 300 times to my son. I am pretty sure the next pup will be Walter. Although, I may steal Noodle from one of the posts on this thread.


----------



## Rick Hall

Chris Atkinson said:


> Ed Watson had a dog named "Big Boy". I will never forget at the World Retriever event in Oxford 2005, Richard Dresser (judge) reading callbacks to the next series and calling out "Big Boy"....he had such a funny expression on his face when he read it, like he was wondering if we were goofing with him when we gave him the printout sheet.
> 
> I remember Keith Farmer or someone had a dog named Pirogue, (you know, the cajun canoe, however you spell it Phonetically: "Pee-row") Rich Dresser called out "Paraguay" in the callbacks. That was funny too.


My current young Chesapeake ended up the the entirely unimaginative call name of "Peake" by default, because I so often found myself tongue-tied by my first choice and resorted to "little peake". But when I gave him the well-earned registered name of "Coyote In The Woodpile," I failed to take hunt marshals into account, and find it interesting to see if they call for "Coyote" or "Woodpile". Also interesting to see which shows up...


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

Rick Hall said:


> I failed to take hunt marshals into account, ...


as this has drifted into marshals and hunt test calling out names. now I had to grab the catalog to get this right. this July in Addison at our hunt test one of the dogs that qualified master is named Ho'oikaikkeakua SH. 
Wayne (club pres.) was doing ribbons and I was helper. He turned to me and asked "What the heck am I going to say?" I looked at the name and told him "Just say HO!" and he did and it was very funny. I still don't know how to pronounce that name.
Ken Bora


----------



## Rick Hall

I'll admit to being quickly bored at HTs I'm not working in some capacity and sometimes passing the time by scanning the entries' registered names. One that's stuck was "Lost And Found In A Texas Town".


----------



## rainsmom

I used to have a dog named Rain. Technically, it was short for Rainier -- because we live in sight of the volcano -- but he was called Rain. Problem is, living where I live, I am innundated with the wet stuff nine months of the year, and so every time I complain that "I hate rain!" I feel horribly guilty and have to apologize to the dog.

He's been dead two years, and I still apologize.


----------



## mostlygold

(Avatar picture) Adirondac's Bustd at the Bordr call name Trooper
Highland's On A Dare call name Dare and her litter brother Highland's Calculated Risk - Risky
Highland's Split Image call name Midge
I also have a pit bull mix who is all white with a black spot above her tail - call name Target - then we got involved in agility with her and realized that "target" was a common term used in that venue (much like calling a field dog Back or Mark);
and my cat Emily, who along with her 2 brothers Hugo and Andrew - 3 kittens named after hurricanes that year due to the condition of their cage every morning.


----------



## BonMallari

My old state assemblyman and former California state controller Ken Cory had a fine retriever AFC Rodney's M.L. **** ( ML was a reference to MLK) but I dont think he called him Rodney


----------



## lowcountry gundog

My BLM call name- Curly 
registered name A BOY NAMED SUE


----------



## FetchExpress

I have heard many funny ones over the years

My first MH was Arrows Cappuccino Express. She was about the color of Cappuccino and she had one to many!!!!! Call name Hooter! 

I always wanted a pair of dogs called Nick and Burn!

As far as that cute chessie pup with the arrow on his chest....
How bout Quiver Full of Love Call him Arrow!


----------



## Pals

Had a dog running a Senior I was judging named "Putz". Very funny.


----------



## BirdNMouth

There was a (potential) field trial dog long time ago name "Can't Mark Won't Handle".. Apperently as a joke.. Unfortunately it back-fired as indeed it turned out to be true (can you say "wash-out"? )

As for call-names.. I have a dog that was a singleton pup named "Solo".


----------



## Jim Pickering

zipmarc said:


> Pot. His registered name was Reefer Madness.





JS said:


> Had a buddy who called his dog "ROACH".
> Registered name was Bag o' Gold or something like that.
> JS


I tried several times to the this name past the local dog naming authority without success so anyone out there is welcome to it.

Smoke'n Mary Jane - call name "Toke"


----------



## DuckTruk

msdaisey said:


> He has a white arrow pointing downward on his chest. My thought was "Salt Spray's Going Down?' Couldn't come up with a good call name!


What about BJ??

*****
The dog in my avatar is High Points Hoss Cartright - Callname Hoss
I have a CLF: Tin Star Miss Kitty - Callname Kitty
Braque du Borbonnais (French bird dog) - Callname Coach
English Bulldog- Heisman

I have thought of a couple of funny ones...
"Kennel Name" Cowboy Queen - Callname Rock (in honor of Rock Hudson)
"Kennel Name" CanYou Digit - Callname Shaft
"Kennel Name" Bad Mother - Callname Shaft


----------



## scott furbeck

Ida Mae's Streetwalker - called Ida HO


----------



## firehouselabs

The best reg. name I've seen was for a BLM that a certain little boy got from Santa- 
Santa Left Coal For Christmas "Coal"


----------



## stoli

Stolichnaya Razberi JH...... call name "stoli"

I just love my voka


----------



## Russ Lain

*A friend has a 2 year old Shadow/Mardi pup. *

*"Watermark's Standing Ovation"*

*Call name "Bravo"*


----------



## jojoe

Our new pup was purchased for my kids to handle her in hunt tests. they both had helped me train our older lab by assisting as bird boys. Breeders' kennel name is B-Line Kennels.

Full name:
B-Line for the bird boy


----------



## Twolabsplus

Contribution:

Smackwater Jumpin Jac Chance (Chance)

Promislands Prairie Dancer (Tara)

Flint Hills Lonesome Dove (Dovie)

Gimme One More Last Chance (Yancy)
After the song by Vince Gill
"gimme just one more last chance before you say we're thru"
and believe me.... it fits.

If I get another pup I am thinking of calling "her" "Hattie" an
old "family" name.... depends on where "she" comes from.


----------



## JDogger

*Best call name you ever heard* ?

The one from my Grandma... Hey boy... dinnertime.

JD


----------



## Alan Sandifer

Well im late reading as usual .

But WME is right i have a chocolate out of wingmagics roux her call name is SEXY . You know at a test the judges are always with their backs to you when your walking to the line , the marshall has already gave them your dog number ,,,,and with out turning they ask for the dogs name ,,,,,,and with a little grin i say SEXY .

I sold a black female whos call name i loved and would like to have kept..............CHINA

I also have a chessie named ........TROUBLE

I sold a yellow female named Girl Raised In The South = GRITS

I have a black male named ,,,,Chumac's Young Gun aka Pistol

I will have a new female coming for x-mas she will be named CC's Nobama for Me ......call name Paylin

And CC's Road House Cooler aka Dalton

One of my old males was named DOG after a John Wayne movie ....never was a problem in UKC but his first AKC test and mine in a senior test when the judge said dog ,,,,,,,,well he wuz GONE :razz: and we did NOT make AKC events after that .


----------



## Ken Archer

Because I guess it isn't proper to cuss while you are running a dog, I've always wanted to call one "Sunny Beach".


----------



## Rick Hall

Copiah Creek said:


> One of my old males was named DOG after a John Wayne movie ....never was a problem in UKC but his first AKC test and mine in a senior test when the judge said dog ,,,,,,,,well he wuz GONE :razz:


As long as the judges weren't Cajun, you could have gotten around that one with "Chien," one of my now-gone ones' call name. Registered as "Bon Chien" (Good Dog).


----------



## Guest

I was at a test a while ago dogs call name was woody, full name; REMINGTONS MORNING WOODY


----------



## truray4

Had a friend with a dog he registered as "Pile it Higher and Deeper" call name was Sh*thead.
Funny watching him call his dog and see how many people turned around thinking they were calling them.


----------



## lbrdrtrnr

rainsmom said:


> I've seen lots of threads to brainstorm registered
> 
> But in all the dogs you've known, what are your absolutely favorite call names?
> 
> 
> best call names ?
> 
> but a few ..Corky, Soupy, Dandy, Cody, Lottie, Babe, Maxx, and Augie


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

I've had a Rat and a Gopher. Believe me, it does get looks from people!

My current pup is Cal-I-Co Rumberry Desire. I am thinking of naming the pup I keep from her Rumberry Rattler, call name Snake.

Lisa


----------



## Angie B

I'm training a "Roach"...


----------



## Richard Halstead

I just watched a Documentary on Gen. McArthur which would be a good retriever name "I Shall Return" call name McArthur


----------



## turningpointlabs

I have a girl Named "Stone"
her registered name is "Cabin Creek's Little Piece of Rock"
Rocky was her grandpa that passed of a bone infection at the age of 8


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

Angie B said:


> I'm training a "Roach"...


Had a Chessie bitch named Panama Red. She had a son named Reefer.

Had one named Crash, which pretty much summed up his outlook on life.

Good times!

Lisa


----------



## Avery Creek

My chessies call name is Gator.

His call name came from an idea of a joke. Early season can be warm here in NC, so you have to picture a warm morning when the teal buzz the decoys. The shooting starts, birds start falling, guys are high fiving and laughing, and I get to holler "GATOR". You get some pretty funny reactions.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Fun one: Kennel Prefix Lock 'n Load ... call name "Cheyney" 

Kennel Prefix Kiss My Grits ... call name "Dixie"
Kennel Prefix Takin' The Heat ... call name "Chill"

Call name heard in obedience: "Dammit" ... owner felt it was a good way to vent his frustrations legally. "Dammit, come!" "Dammit, heel."


----------



## 2tall

Angie B said:


> I'm training a "Roach"...


Dang! And I was impressed a year or so ago when you said you were going to force fetch a cat


----------



## zipmarc

Angie B said:


> I'm training a "Roach"...


Is it a Cock or a Hen.  Never mind.


----------



## jeff t.

Dogtrainer4God said:


> One name that always amused me has a thread on here for his AFC title. "_Kennel name_...... Devil-made-me-do-it AKA Sinner


Thanks..I like that one too ;-)

Jeff 

ps Sinner is a "she" *♀*


----------



## Tim West

Arcadia's I Don't This So, callname Scooter (from the Ron White joke)

Arcadia's Frank the Tank, callname Frank, which was pretty funny when Frank Price was training Frank.


----------



## Rodney Crim

I have a young female named Psycho running.


----------



## Hoosier

No Soup for You, call name "Soupy"


----------



## Dogtrainer4God

Hoosier said:


> No Soup for You, call name "Soupy"


Or:
Gone
Zero
Empty
Yum


----------



## BirdNMouth

Lisa Van Loo said:


> I've had a Rat and a Gopher. Believe me, it does get looks from people!
> Lisa


I always call my Golden pups "rodent" as a term of endearment 

BTW is that a baby Chessie in your avatar?? Friggen cute!


----------



## Michele Clifton

Have always especially liked the name of one of Kristie Wilder's dogs:
WaterDog's Handjem Hot Feet -- call name "Tootsie"

Our new pup's name is Sure Shot's What's Up My Sleeve? call name "Ace"


----------



## JoAnn Stancer

Some of the HT judges would comment on Norman's (Sand Spring Norm of Caroway)name after he was released. Asked how we came up with Norman. I would have to tell them that my husband named him after Norm on Cheers. He wanted a fat lazy dog to just sit in the duck blind and wait until it was his turn to go do a retrieve. When Norman would get called back for the second & third they would say "here comes Norman" and laugh. His nickname is bunganeiser-bung for short. We have his daughter and her nickname is Turd, in training we will release her on turd but have managed not to do it at a ht yet.


----------



## 2tall

Tootsie's my girl! I had so much fun with her at Kristie's. She bunked with me and was my best bud for 3 days!


----------



## Certainty

Met some folks at our hunt test back in May. Actually, met a lot of folks as it was my first time as Marshall, but they had a clm whose call name was Naked! I think the registered name was Trinity's I'm Too Sexy. Gotta be the most eye blinking call name I have ever heard!


----------



## Lisa Van Loo

BirdNMouth said:


> BTW is that a baby Chessie in your avatar??


That's Gopher when she was about 7 or 8 weeks old. 




> Friggen cute!


In all my years on this board, this has to be a first as far as adjectives used to describe that picture!

Lisa


----------



## DSemple

A couple of dog names I tried to use but couldn't get past my wife:

Toilet Seat Cover - Call name "Flush"

Texas with a twist - we both called her by her initials until my then young innocent wife figured it out.

Not allowed to name any pups or children regards. .....Don


----------



## C Trahan

I have a ylm (my avatar) named TRAHANS CASH FLEW THE COOP call name "Cooper" and a blm named TRAHANS BIG TICKET TO VEGAS call name "Keno".


----------



## sometimes a great notion

If I ever get a pup again, it will be a Chocolate male, his name is gonna be DO We Cheetem and Howe, call name will be When, if he ever sires a pup it will be WHY WI Cheetem, call name will be Tax


----------



## flatcreek

Flat Creeks What You Talkin Bout. Call name "Willis". Dont know how many test we have ran now and it never fails when we are called to the line the judges will giggle and remark What you talking bout.


----------



## Juli H

My male chessie's name is Hitch...

If I ever get a male by him, I am going to name him Son Of A Hitch....

I am pretty quiet with my dogs...and at a hunt test as I heeled him to the line, I said Heel Hitch...The judge laughed and said 'What did you say? Did you say, 'Heel Bitch'? I thought that was a male?' LOL

Juli


----------



## Martin deGravelle

I really like my boys' call names. Kargo (Kane Kutting Kargonaut), Chief (Doc's Atchafalaya Chief), and my young superstar Bones (Doc's Bonafide Golden Pride). I'm an orthopod, so my wife came up with "Bones". I think it's a great one syllabyl call name.


----------



## Deb Z

My friends deterred me from this name for my last BLF, but I really, really am considering it for my next one. I don't know what I would register the dog as but I LOVE this call name. My sense of humor is perhaps a bit warped, but I just find this really funny.


YOLANDA - Yo for short.



I really have always just wanted to command the dog by saying "YO - sit, come" or whatever it may be........


----------



## HiRollerlabs

Everytime I see this name in a catalog, it makes me smile.

Candlewoods Final Answer MH, call name Regis. Clever.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN

Drakehaven's Diamond Someday, "Coal" John Anderson song I'm just an ol lump of coal

Drakehaven's Major Attitude, "Atti"

Drakehaven's I'll pound Ya, "Hammer" The most dominate puppy ever who turned out to be a meathead.

Waylon's Dream at Drakehaven, "Jessie" After Waylons wife Jessie Colter

Drakehaven's No show George, "Jones" After The Possum

Drakehaven's The Queen of Pigeon Forge, "Dolly" After Dolly Parton

Tailor Made for Drakehaven, "Tailor"

Huntersbest Drakehaven Walkin Devil, "Judas"....Cause it fit, Ask Angie Becker !!!!

The best ever I did not name. Senaquin's Windwalker "Walker" 
There will ALWAYS & FOREVER only be one Walker.................


----------



## Angie B

> Huntersbest Drakehaven Walkin Devil, "Judas"....Cause it fit, Ask Angie Becker !!!!


Ahem,,,, I believe I called him "Jonah"... I would never curse a dog with the name "Judas"... ;-)



> The best ever I did not name. Senaquin's Windwalker "Walker"
> There will ALWAYS & FOREVER only be one Walker.............


Absolutely!!!

Angie


----------



## CrossCreek

I like the story behind Pat Mchale's dog's name (or really his wife's dog).

Pat's wife wanted a flat coat retriever (or curly coat -- can't remember), but with one stipulation. Pat would name the dog.

The registered name is: You Bought A What Callname "What" I believe "What" is a HRCH

I also knew of a friend that went to a DU banquet and well the next morning after waking up with a hang over & not remembering that they won the puppy. He walked in to the kitchen about to fuss at their older dog (who was quite in his crate). There standing there was a cute puppy. the first words that came to mind was "opps" And that's what the puppy was named.

These are my two cute name stories.

Matt wants to name a dog
Cross Creek's sell you one "poke"
There's a few others but I can't remember

This has been a fun thread...I like to read all the different names & stories behind them.


----------



## honkin

Little Lake's ******* Friend, "Bubba"


----------



## counciloak

The best name I've heard of was Chris Keller calling his dog "Hellen". He says she's hell on blinds!


----------



## Angie B

"Roach",,, yes "Roach".. Not the best call name I've ever heard but it sure does get folks attention...

Angie


----------



## Alain

My 3 1/2 month old dog on my avatar is name Riveblanche Memphré Vogue call name Vogue, before i find her a name every body felt that she was gorgeous and said that if they had a female they would to be like her, so i think that Vogue fits her perfectely.
My other dog is call See The Difference of Memphré, call name Cruise.

Alain


----------



## Cleo Watson

Living in Alabama at the time, some of the citizens had a problem pronouncing the letter "R", they would say "R_O". A real treat for some of the kids in the afternoon after school was an RoC Cola and a Moon Pie. Tadah's mama was a real sweetie pie so it was fitting that I name her Gator Pts. ROC-N- Moon Pie, call name Pie. Not everyone was aware of the story behind her name and called her Rockin Moon Pie and that she truly was, she rocked.

I let Bill name only one. She is "Gator Pts Rusty Zipper", call name Zipper, and she full of herself and really zips in and back with her birds.

Sport was a son of Meadow Woods Dusty Roads and we named him Gator Pts.Dirt Road Sport. He too lived up to his name and thanks to frozen semen, he is still putting little Sports on the ground.


----------



## Granddaddy

I own a dog named Hardscrabble Play With My Buns (out of Buns of Steel), call name Sexy. I didn't name the dog as I bought the dog after the naming had been done. But there are stories as I call her name from time to time in group training sessions & at trials.

One in particular, I was training on property in WI owned by a woman prominent in the FT game but whom I had only met briefly some time in the past. She lurks here & posts infrequently so I won't mention her name. But as we trained one morning she came out to watch. I was in the holding blind & just as she came by I said "here Sexy" as I was going to the line & she turned, looking at me surprised by my bold rudeness & said "I beg your pardon". Of course I had to explain. I've had similar looks from a number of other women I don't know at all at trials calling my dog as they pass by.

Really it's just me calling my dog's name..........


----------



## RJG

Granddaddy said:


> I own a dog named Hardscrabble Play With My Buns (out of Buns of Steel), call name Sexy. I didn't name the dog as I bought the dog after the naming had been done. But there are stories as I call her name from time to time in group training sessions & at trials.
> 
> One in particular, I was training on property in WI owned by a woman prominent in the FT game but whom I had only met briefly some time in the past. She lurks here & posts infrequently so I won't mention her name. But as we trained one morning she came out to watch. I was in the holding blind & just as she came by I said "here Sexy" as I was going to the line & she turned, looking at me surprised by my bold rudeness & said "I beg your pardon". Of course I had to explain. I've had similar looks from a number of other women I don't know at all at trials calling my dog as they pass by.
> 
> Really it's just me calling my dog's name..........


That's really funny 

I didn't read this whole post so someone may have mentioned this one already - but I was told once of a dog called 

"-------'s" Southern Lawyer. (I don't remember the kennel name.)

His call name was "Weasel"


----------



## JusticeDog

RJG said:


> That's really funny
> 
> I didn't read this whole post so someone may have mentioned this one already - but I was told once of a dog called
> 
> "-------'s" Southern Lawyer. (I don't remember the kennel name.)
> 
> His call name was "Weasel"


It may have been Backwoods Southern lawyer,,, but I can't quite remember. I do recall that Ryan Brasseaux trained him before he went to Farmer's.


----------



## kindakinky

A friend registered a dog as American Standard--call name Crapper. Then he got a bitch and registered her as Victoria's Secret--call name "Boobs". He bred Boobs and kept a female registered as Beyond Victoria's Secret--call name BJob (BEEJ for short.)


----------



## Jay Dufour

Feller in our club in the 80's .Funky Comedina.


----------



## captdan

My oldest dog is *Captain's Towline* all name *Hawser*. You get ten extra points if you can pronounce the call name correctlly.

Dan Rice


----------



## LabLady101

I thought it was almost certain that calling a chocolate bitch "Blue" would cause some sort of complex, but I've been clearly out gunned with names like Booger, MeToo, and Boobs, LOL! Great job with the creativity, guys! LOL


----------



## LeadMaster

A buddy of mine had a dog named 'Jugs.' I have one named 'Banks' and 'Tuff'.


----------



## duke7581

Gotta buddy with a dog named Beaver it's funny watching the faces of people. BEAVER


----------



## BrettG

I have been working with a pup named Frank's Trailer Park, call name "Trailer". Owner is kind of a simpleton if you know what I mean.

I have:Bucner's Bicuit call name- Porky (Skinny yellow male)
Babe's Sunshine Girl Call name "Girly"
Coldwater's Chubby Cypress call name "Chubs" (Not fat by anymeans), 
LoneOaks Trigger Happy "Outlaw"
Hickox's Maggie To Go call name "Maggie"
MS Outlaws Kansas City Cole Younger "Raider"

Had a freind that was working with a 95 lb beast of a lab name "Butter"


----------



## Tim Carrion

Many years ago there was a dog with the registered name: 

Can't Mark Won't Handle

Tim


----------



## Don Horstman

Two of the best come from members of the Ohio HRC, not call names, but registered names.

Kennel Name's ....Golden Go-Nads ( a yellow male call name Toby) and the other is...Harry Barker call name Harry.

I laugh every time they go up to pick up a ribbon at a test.


----------



## rick irick

Boo registered name " I-rick's trick or treat" born on halloween. when he qualifies everyone boos


----------



## Tim Culligan

My wife and I are cops and named our current five month old BLM Code Three Book'Em Danno, call name Danno. I think this is my favorite so far.


----------



## doubledown

My wife named our first black lab "Coal". We lost him in '08. He was a big black lump so I always found it quite fitting. He is greatly missed.
We have a new boy that we are picking up in Feb '09. His call name is a tribute to one of my favorite singers. He will be the pup in black, "Cash".


----------



## Brian Cockfield

MD's Mark Em' or Else MH, call name "Threat" owned by Chris Bishop. Threat is 16 years old and still hanging on.


----------



## gunner

Prizes Rules of Engagement Call name "Gauge"


----------



## precisionlabradors

i want to keep two black pups out of my next litter and name them "death" and "destruction"
________
Medicalmarijuana dispensaries


----------



## HeavenSent

Brian, I love Chris's "Mark 'Em or Else" that's great!

I thought "River" was a great name when I heard it.

I am partial to "Midge" - my pup's name for she was a Midget when she was born (still is) - and I didn't name her so I am not tooting my own horn


----------



## Hoytman

Sundown49 aka Otey B said:


> I have a couple I like:
> Sundown's Loaded To The Gills (Sundown'e Loaded To The Maxx X Candles & Wineglasses)
> 
> Sundown's Dirty Lil White Boy....he is white......Call name HONKY


I like "Honky". Otey, I've laughed my butt off at that!


----------



## DoubleHaul

FetchExpress said:


> I always wanted a pair of dogs called Nick and Burn!


Great idea!

I don't know too many good call names--99% seem to be "Drake" or something. However, when you are at tests or judging, you see lots of good registered names. My favorite was a black lab whose registered name was something "Gumby Dammit". I guess you have to be a certain age and SNL fan to get it, but that is my favorite.


----------



## Fowl Play WA

We have nicknamed Gunner "Big Boo Boo" because we didn't want him but he was given to us. Now my husband thinks the next dog should be called "Not a Mistake" call name Misty (if its a female), because we'll actually plan on getting this one.


----------



## dixidawg

I hear Bill Clinton once had a dog named Stains


----------



## shootncast

Registered name "Triwaters Sucher Der Vogel Czar" Call name Czar
German for "Czar-Triwaters Seeker of Birds"


----------



## Rudd

I've always wanted to call one of my Chessies "Pubie".


----------



## 2tall

:!

We call ours Brillo Butt.


----------



## Cleo Watson

This was sent to me this morning from Bobby Williams. Thought I would share it here.

Subject: Monk, the Dog........ a true testimony!

A good lesson in obedience.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKohJ1k4oKA


----------



## wschmpn

Logan Martin Lab's Foghorn J. Leghorn.......call name "Rooster"


----------



## 1st retriever

2tall said:


> We call ours Brillo Butt.


My Border Collie/Springer Spaniel gets called Booger Butt, Pumpkin Butt, And after a bath fluffy butt! Mom calls her pain in the butt though!


----------



## Randall

Registered Name: Bump In The Night

Call Name: Monster


----------



## zeus3925

My dog , Titan, has a half brother, " Ravenwood's Ima Taxi Vader, Too"--call name "Taxi".

We had a dog running in our FT, "Oprah Winforme"

I saw an stud ad for "Six O'clock Scholar" --Call Name "Tardy"

A fellow came into the Central Minnesota R.C. clubhouse one day and said he was going to name his new pup "Thrifty", but he was at a loss for a registry name. Jerry Hafler came up with "Adazepae".


----------



## John Kelder

Bashakills Hard on the Heart --call name "BABE" . what else is harder on a man's heart than a "BABE"??????


----------



## torg

Torg's Boot Scootin' Boogie call name "Boogers"


----------



## pheona

Miriam Wade said:


> Steve Shaver has a black Lab bitch named Kitty. I trained w/ him once & it's hysterical to hear him yell "Here Kitty!".
> 
> I have another friend who says he's going to name his next dog Forrest & train him with cues so that when he runs a blind he goes on "Run, Forrest, Run!" (I think he's kidding!  )
> 
> M


funny ha ha ha


----------



## ladylwyer

The one I always remember was registered as 'AMF Yoyo' . . .Call name Yoyo.
Translated: Adios MF, You're On Your Own!

My own dogs: 'Spinner' - she ran around in circles as a puppy
Ziggy - had a white marking on his chest that looked like a zigzag
'Motor' - starting from day one, he would back himself up in the
whelping box and 'motor' to the other side over all his siblings
Kizzy - the lickeness dog I've ever owned. All she wanted to do was kiss ya
Pizza - when he was 8 weeks old, grabbed a piece of pizza off the
coffee table during the super bowl
Cochise - as a puppy, would circle the birdwings before picking them up
Pow - as a puppy he ran into the couch trying to fetch the paint roller
Fallon - thought she was too good to pick up a dead bird and always
ran with her head in the air - 
'The General' - the largest male in the litter and was definitely in charge
Jack and Jill - kept a male and female from one litter
Thumper - she was born with a bum leg


----------



## greenheadsandcans

my last two females i named one

Hey I am not a cat her call name is Cat

And my second one i named

A Shot In The Dark and i call her Ticket


----------



## Bud Bass

I think I will be naming my new pup "VOTE". She was born on election day this winter and after asking for suggestions on here, am using the registered name of TTR's Secret Ballot. All should fit for a election day pup. Bud


----------



## Thomas D

Not sure if it was posted, but I like "Oprah Win For Me"


----------



## TIM DOANE

Patti's lil Sammy girl " Sam "
At 6 months of age we realized we had a demolition expert on our hands. If you didnt know what she was up to at all time you were pickin up the pieces. 
She is now refered to as " Samzilla "


----------



## zracer

Here's a couple of my old dogs:

"Charge it" call name "Visa"
"Trigger Happy" call name "Shooter"
"Wingmaster" call name "Remy"


----------



## Suzanne Burr

I knew a little lab named Great Leaps And Bounds. Think she was called Ribit (but it could have been Frog). My first lab was named Honeywoods Token Black (call name Berry). My daughter & husband named her and sent it off to AKC with only one name from which to choose.
Suzanne B


----------



## Shupe25

I'm not sure what they're registered name is, but my two favorites are Jim Sheridan's chessie "Tundra" up in Alaska, and my buddy John Whetmore in Colorado has a golden named "Summit." 

-Geoff


----------



## Juli H

Shupe25 said:


> I'm not sure what they're registered name is, but my two favorites are Jim Sheridan's chessie "Tundra" up in Alaska,
> 
> -Geoff


Tundra - Tutka's Tundra Decked Terror - 
Jim's a great guy! 

Juli


----------



## BirdNMouth

1st retriever said:


> I also have a Basset hound/Australian Shephard (a blue merle basset) who is named Meka which is Hawaiian for eyes cuz she has one brown and one blue. Had a neighbor who had a Blue Tick **** Hound pup that was the runt and was very sick when he got him so he named him Scooch cuz he was always in the way and slow moving. I like the unusual names because everyone around here has a Bear and whatnot. At the kennel there was a sheltie named Bump. Three poodles Mercedes, Lexus, and Beamer. The owner raises Chows and had Hugs and Smooch (brother and sister), Axel, Fuzz, Bouncer who would always bounce for his food! I always like Tatanka for a big dog.


"Bouncer" or "Bouncy" is my Black Lab's name. Yes, because he "bounces" anytime he gets excited.. Even at 10 years old!
My old Yellow Lab is "Monkey Boy" "High Climb" is his registered name. I didn't name him 
We had a chocolate Lab when I was a kid named "Sundae" (as in "hot fudge")


----------



## BirdNMouth

Thomas D said:


> Not sure if it was posted, but I like "Oprah Win For Me"


Isn't that Vic Esnard's dog? I know he has a "Oprah" not sure the registered name.


----------



## BirdNMouth

Tim Carrion said:


> Many years ago there was a dog with the registered name:
> 
> Can't Mark Won't Handle
> 
> Tim


Yup and from what I understand he couldn't mark or handle!


----------



## Chance Raehn

I like mine; "Show Me The Money" - "Cash". Was going to call him "Debit"


----------



## Gwen Jones

Registered name; YELLOW CAB - call name TAXI


----------



## duk4me

Named after my wife. I'myapsolutlyright. Call name Yapper


----------



## BlackDog1337

RunsCreek said:


> I like mine; "Show Me The Money" - "Cash". Was going to call him "Debit"


Do you have a youtube video of him getting a bird? i watched one with a dog named cash in it


----------



## zeus3925

I might name my next dog after a character in Robert Services's poem, "The Ballad of Chewed Ear Jenkins" --Cold Deck Davis, call name Decker


----------



## don j.

The best names I have had are, Mergatroy the Pot Licker, call name Troy, and Geronimos Apache Warrior call name Patch.


----------



## Chance Raehn

BlackDog1337 said:


> Do you have a youtube video of him getting a bird? i watched one with a dog named cash in it


Maybe but not that I'm aware of. My Cash is red hippie (golden).


----------



## Dave Burton

I want to name a brown dog Dropped A Deuce call "turd" The wife won't let me!


----------



## Shupe25

duk4me said:


> Named after my wife. I'myapsolutlyright. Call name Yapper


That may be the single funniest thing I've seen this week. Hilarious!

-Geoff


----------



## brian lewis

drut.

yes, drut. 

spell it backwards


----------



## mbrookins

My latest pup's call name is "Crash"
Wall Street's Risky Derivative. Kind of thought it was appropriate given the current times.


----------



## LavenderLabs

Ok,

I have 

Lavender's Gettin A Tan " Tanner"

I had 

Lavender's Spring Drizzle " Rain"
Lavender's Watch me Burn " Cole"
Lavender's Boomerang "Boomer"


----------



## Juli H

I am going to name a future dog

Skyview's Playin' With Fire - call name 'Pyro'


----------



## amatuerdogtrainerswife

Our newest puppy is called
Leitner Farms Eat Um Up " Canni " for short actually Cannibal.
I liked the Anthony Hopkins movie!! I would include a pic but I just can't figure out how to get it done.


----------



## Laminarman

Know someone with a dog TUD (Totally Usesless Dog)

I have Duck, a choc. male Lab. Wasn't funny when I took him to Arkansas and everytime ducks came in and the guide yelled "duck!" and flipped the blind lid guess who took off? Wouldn't be so bad except we saw about 4,500,000 ducks the first day and killed a whole mess and that poor dog was so flumoxed by the end I had to put him on Valium.


----------



## Santee Sunrise

New pups name is - Santee's No Wake Zone " Slick"


----------



## DogSquaw

My girls registered name is Daughter Of Tempests 
(Hurricane and Desert Storm lineage)
Call name DOT


----------



## road kill

I ride a Harley-Davidson motorcycle.
Everyone said I should have named my pup Harley.
Must be about a million dogs named Harley.

HMMMMMMMMM.........

What's KOOLER than a Harley-Davidson??

Elvis!


----------



## Britt&Angie S.

Montview said:


> The names I have always thought were hysterical were some of those given to client's pets at a big referral veterinary hospital I used to work at. They had an intercom system that would call out through the hospital if someone or some doctor was calling about a particular animal in one of the kennels, etc.
> 
> Several times, when I was on emergency shifts, the hospital staff would all start roaring with laughter when someone would call in...
> 
> "Doctor B, the owner is on Line 1 regarding "Fat Bastard" Smith in Cage 215." (a very sweet pit mix)
> 
> or
> 
> "Available technician, Dr. Lowen is on Line 4 regarding "Monster" Cox in Cage 3." (a fat black and white cat, last name "Cox")
> 
> Those were some of my favorites.


 lol!! That is so funny we had one at our clinic too over the intercom along with skidmark, thug, and Crapper!


----------



## huntingfool

My current pups name is "Top Gun Enforcing the Law" call name Trooper. But my next dog will be "Top Gun Cocked and Loaded" and his call name will be Bullet.


----------



## Laminarman

huntingfool said:


> My current pups name is "Top Gun Enforcing the Law" call name Trooper. But my next dog will be "Top Gun Cocked and Loaded" and his call name will be Bullet.


Oh, this could be a ripe one! Glock. Smith. Wesson. Colt. Brass. Armory. Primer. Powder. Magnum. Winchester. Short Magnum ("Shorty"). Taurus. 

Thanks for helping name my next pup!


----------



## Laminarman

I'm a huge blues fan, so on a roll my dog could also be: Lemon (Blind Lemon Jefferson), Muddy (Muddy Waters), Buddy (Buddy Guy), BB (BB King), Clap (Clapton) or Handy (Slow Hand Eric Clapton or W.C. Handy), Broonzy (Big Bill Broonzy), Bo (Bo Diddley), Fats (Fats Domino), Hooker (John Lee Hooker), Lightnin' (Lightnin' Hopkins), Son (Son House)...I could go on and on. Excuse me, gotta go listen to some music now.


----------



## Jennifer Teed

My in-laws had a yellow lab year ago that they name Au... I thought that was pretty coold 

You know.. like gold on the table of elements A-U


----------



## Heelsit

We recently had a litter with the male we own and the female we own.
The male is an uncurable LIAR on the line.
We kept a male pup, and I wanted to register him as "Liar Liar Pants on Fire" but the wife put her foot down.
We compromised with "JK's Tell Me No Lies" and his call name is "Fib."


----------



## Fowl Play WA

Carol (Idella Labs) has a little black bitch named "Giggle". (Kennel Name) You Quack Me Up. It suits her to a tee. Extremely entertaining little girl.


----------



## LESTER LANGLEY

John Parrott had one named-"Lucyanas The Bitch From Arkansas"..........HILLARY. The dog eventually got washed but I would have LOVED for that dog to make it to the cover of field trial news!


----------



## LESTER LANGLEY

One of you Kentucky derby fans needs to name one "Mark That Bird"


----------



## Chad Baker

I think I am going to name my next one Paddle Creek's Checkers or Wreckers--call name Kyle.

Not that I am a Kyle fan but I thank its a cool name!!!
CB


----------



## Michele Clifton

Heard a really cute name recently:
Mojo's Prom Date -- call name Girlfriend

and one of my all time favorites has always been:
WaterDog's Handjem Hot Feet MH -- call name Tootsie


----------



## TRC

Delightfully Tacky Yet Unrefined------Hooter


----------



## Fowlfeller1100

I'm not sure if anyone else has read the book "Chesapeake" (about the bay, but also discusses the breed), but there was a CBR in there that started out as a lousy pup, but turned into a great dog, it was never "given" a name but was called, and responded to "heyou!"


----------



## John Goode

How about "Resolute Lets Roll" Res- I came up with the name to honor those passengers that took down the terrorist over Pa. on 9/11. A BLM full of Retrieve.


----------



## Ken Archer

"Later" - Archways Not Now Honey
"Bean" - Archways Refried Dreams
"Spider" - Archway's Charlottes Web


----------



## short retired

Paradise Alley's In on the Hands "Cutter"----- I was a left handed pitcher in College and I threw a cut fastball (cutter) in the hands of right handed hitters. 

My new Meet Joe Black pup that I get in a few weeks will be

Risky Pond's Georgia Peach "Ty" (Ty Cobb)


----------



## Upstream

A friend with a busy spouse added a new black puppy to the family Labra-herd without telling the hubby on the advice to "just sneak her in, he won't notice" and thus "Sneaker"

Also have enjoyed the "Who's On First" names like Who, What and Where

Always thought the very best Labrador name would be Teal until the first day of puppy class and I said Teal heel! and saw the problem with that. 

My husband favors the name of his neighbor's dog during our years in Alaska: "Chainsaw" though this would be more fitting for his next JRT than a retriever.


----------



## Linas Danilevicius

Everyone has very cool call names for their dogs...but of course...we like ours: Lola!


----------



## Leddyman

Best call name: An American Staffordshire Terrier named... Sprocket


----------



## Cuttersridge

How about

A friend has a black female / Indian Creeks I wish I was a Blonde - call name "Dizzy"

And ours / Cutters Ridge Ducks Down Gotta Go - call name "Harlee"


----------



## Jeff Wyatt

Just named our new pup
Danamite A Lean Grade 
*Dana *for short


----------



## PridezionLabs

"Her" reg name Pridezion's Just a Lil Bit O' Her

I am seriously thinking about naming a male "Him"..may not amuze others, but it makes me smile ... theres also my boy , "Boozer". Then I have a BLM named "Raisin" , another BLM named "Ink" and last but not least...a BLM named Dendrin, after rhodedendrin.


----------



## Matt McKenzie

My latest pup is going to be "Fairwinds Thrilla from Wasilla". Call name Sarah.


----------



## huntinman

Years ago Danny Clem in Alaska had an out of control BLM he called
"For Sale"


----------



## championretrievers

I have a new chocolate pup with a great new name

Registered name "Big Mamou's Run Forest Run" Call name "Gump"

Tina Perron
championretrievers.com


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

Tim West said:


> Arcadia's I Don't This So, callname Scooter (from the Ron White joke)
> 
> I love that one Tim!!!!
> 
> We had an old girl at home her name was Who....
> 
> Katie


----------



## captsanner295

Brother in law and his friend fly for the navy and from flight formation lingo he has a house dog named "Two".


----------



## POACHER

Poacher some hate it some love. Only one dog I know of has the name seen it on another forum.


----------



## Lynn Hanigan

I trained one for a client that he didn't like at first called Fungus
because he grows on you....


----------



## sweetLou

My little black lab puppy, what he lacks in physical stature he makes up with heart and courage, "Tucquans ode to Sweetness" C/N: Payton. After the late great Chicago Bears; Walter Payton. Described by his teammates as "Relentless and a true competitor"


----------



## Fowlfeller1100

I considered naming my dog "Sig" (Sauer), but realized that it would seem like cigarettes to any people, and teaching the heel command would be awkward (say it to yourself...) Not really clever but sorta funny.


----------



## Trevor Williams

Mine was supposed to be a gift for my girlfriends father, he was diagnosed with cancer and deteriorated too fast so we ended up with the pup but he had the naming rights.

His favorite beer is Pabst Blue Ribbon.

Her full name is Scooter's Louisiana PBR but we call her "Pabst"


----------



## road kill

I know a guy has 2 dogs, Lynyrd & Skynyrd!!

Then there is Elvis!!

"Remember the King!!"


----------



## limiman12

a friend wants to name a dog _____ afternoon delight and have a call name "Nooner" his wife won't let him


----------



## hllbilly291

my chessie is BIG DEKE DADDY we call him deke. we get a laugh whenever someone ask's what his reg. name is.


----------



## klist

rowdy pistol cash

call name rowdy

my blm


----------



## mudduck9196

I like Probie thats what I use


----------



## firehouselabs

Kicking around the idea of my next MS girl (currently in the "oven) being "Mississippi Hippie" with a call name of either Reefer or Twang.


----------



## 1st retriever

firehouselabs said:


> Kicking around the idea of my next MS girl (currently in the "oven) being "Mississippi Hippie" with a call name of either Reefer or Twang.


I can just see someone yelling Reefer! Good one!


----------



## PridezionLabs

Now that's funny Raina, lol lol ......


----------



## Tollwest

Some of the dogs I have owned over the years...

Makin Waves - Splash
Chilichili BangBang - Cayenne
Soda Quacker - Soda
Dances With Waves - Tango
Jump For Joy - Bounce
Flying Jumpshot - Kobe
Playin' With Fire - Rascal
High Roller - Vegas
Fly So High - Feather
Problem Child - Diva
Notorious Outlaw - Bandit
I also co-own a Loch Ness Monster (call name Nessie!)


----------



## Bill Watson

Gator Points foundation bitch had a tail that when grown came out from her body about two inches and then turned down and had a double twist in it like a cork screw. William J.s Queen of Cork---"Corky" Best meat dog I've ever had and has put some outstanding Chocolates on the ground.
Gator Points Georgia Brown ---"Sweetie"
Gator Points Trick or Treat--- Holly (born on Halloween)
Gator Points Rouxlette---"Vanna"
And don't forget Sweet Potato Pie---Taduh And Gentle Ben--- Ben both out of Gator Points R-O-C 'N' Moon Pie, different litters.

Damn, but it's been fun and the people we've met doing it. Love 'em ALL. Bill
________
Laurete live


----------



## agile.labs

One of my favorites is that of a French Bulldog named Grunt


----------



## DoubleHaul

The dog in my avatar was a great hunter, particularly upland, and could run all age blinds flawlessly. Unfortunately, he would find some way to self destruct on master level marks at just about every test until we retired him.

I called him "biscuit" because he was golden and flaky


----------



## brandywinelabs

Brandywine's Belle on Wheels call name "Belle"


----------



## CBeaty

For my soon to arrive chocolate puppy from Yvonne at Bayou Labs

Cajun Roux's Red Dawn Rising ....call name "Rouxfus"


----------



## David Poffinbarger

I don't know what they used for a common name but on my dogs pedigree one of her grandparents was "Higher Ground's Helen Keller" At one time or another every dog make you wonder if their "Deaf, Dumb, or Blind' She was bread to FC/AFC Barracuda Blue MH so I doubt the addage was true.


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone... I just joined today - three days after getting my lab puppy!.... 

I gave him the call name of "Askim", so when someone asks me what his name is, I reply, "Ask him"! People usually ask me again what his name is and sometimes they get it, sometimes they don't but everyone loves it!

Glad to be here!

Pete


----------



## brwndg/yelladawg

Gotta say I think my dogs' call names are the best: Betty & Boozer, but I did meet a pair of Chessies a few years back Tootsie & DeeOhhGee (d-o-g)


----------



## Shane Olean

To each their own in this game....

I like ours -

SDK's Two Dollar Pistol "Hottie"
SDK's Showcase Showdown "Plinko"
SDK's Just a Good Ol Boy "Luke"
Ben's Singleshot Smokes'm All "Smokes"
Dakota's High Voltage "Shocker"

(the udders are plain - Ko-Ko and Kota)


----------



## Richard Finch

Otter Slough Bronze Gander "Gander"
Duck Sloughs Shoot Em' Up "Bang"
Duck Sloughs Queen of Caney "Dixie"
Trained a "Poacher", "Rage", "Yaeger", "Whiskey". Just a few off the top of my head.
Double Down something or other call name "Gamble"
"Sprig" not sure on registered name. Gorgeous dog though.




Richard


----------



## huntinman

Have not read the whole thread, so maybe this one was mentioned already.

years ago Eva Proby had a dog whose name was So Sue Me (may have been spelled Sosumi?) and called the dog Sue-me


----------



## DarrinGreene

booger, hands down


----------



## TerRun

Miriam Wade said:


> Steve Shaver has a black Lab bitch named Kitty. I trained w/ him once & it's hysterical to hear him yell "Here Kitty!".
> 
> I have another friend who says he's going to name his next dog Forrest & train him with cues so that when he runs a blind he goes on "Run, Forrest, Run!" (I think he's kidding!  )
> 
> M


We have 3 Labs and no cats - my son wanted a cat but I said no, but I have thought of naming one of the next dogs "Kitty" - I guess someone beat me to it.


----------



## Dave Brannon

One of our club members dog is Rebels Dazlin Texas Gunsmoke, call name Miss Kitty


----------



## Kasomor

Kasomor's Wack 'Em N Stack 'Em ....call name Tikka.

Still makes me smile...all the more when her name is read out when she Q's at a HT or when we wack 'em 'n stack 'em out hunting!

Linda


----------



## Eric Johnson

Currently at home:

Struan's Devil's in De Tails ("Lucy")
Struan's Flight of Fancy ("Muse")
Struan's Master of the Hunt ("Charlie")
Struan's Just Plain Perfect ("Jane")

Eric


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Yrs. ago I was running 2 dogs named 
"Stoney" and "Doobie".:shock:
I bought both dogs.
Currently own:
Choctaw's Grace under Pressure "Gracie"(Y. bitch that broke her leg @ 14weeks)
Choctaw's No Pain No Gain "Homer" (blk. that is fearless.)
Choctaw's Bark At The Moon,MH "Ozzie" (Gld. that was noisy from birth)
New pup's name:
Choctaw's High Voltage "Sparky"


----------



## Twolabsplus

First Lab was "Promise"
2nd is a common name "Chance"
as is 3rd "Tara"
and then there is "Dove" (Flint Hills Lonesome Dove)
and along came "Yancy" 
and after him is "HATTIE" actually named after my Grandmother
but guess what? Her GR Grandmom is HATTIE McBunn.


----------



## Peggy Snyder

Have a pup that was named John Wayne Trails Miss Maggie - Call name Maggie..Her family raises Brauma's so she's out in the pen with the calfs and they love her.


----------



## trinitylabs

We have a male whose registered name is "Trinity's I'am Too Sexy" and his call name is "NAKED". My daughter (trainer) thought it would be funny to tell people that she was out training naked or say she was out walking naked.
I thought it was cute until at his first hunt test when we were walking away from the line (after he passed for her) and I made the comment out loud "that was a good naked boy", as soon as I said it I realized what it sounded like and from that day forward I always call him "Nake".


----------



## Margo Ellis

Poopawickerchair--------call name Bran


----------



## FOM

Margo Ellis said:


> Poopawickerchair--------call name Bran


Now that is truly funny!


----------



## BetsyBernock

Funniest call name I've run across was a dog named "Homicide".

We had a pup born in a litter without a tail; she unfortunately had other issues and didn't make it. We had decided she would stay if she survived; her registered name was to be "No Butts About It" with call name "Fannie." RIP, Fannie.


----------



## Doug Grant

How about registered name 'Breaking Wind'.....

Call name 'Fart'


----------



## limiman12

I had a thought, 

Registered name "donating to the club" call name BREAK

Been there dine that, wrote the book


----------



## Aussie

Hope N Prey. Hope she goes well and achieves the prey.

She washed.


----------



## 1st retriever

This was a fun thread. At the local AKC show there was some Great Pyrenese's from the kennel name of Pyre Pressure.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

A friend of mine had to repossess a pup because the check bounced. He gave the pup to his son in law who named her Repo.


----------



## djansma

I thought this would be cool (Run Forest Run) call name Gump


But my current pup is Julius Caesar's Roman God of Fire call name Vulcan
David Jansma


----------



## Sharon Potter

My Chessie's registered name is "Go Ahead...Make My Day" and his call name Callahan.


----------



## Dan70

Well I'm new to all this, but after watching my"lil" black lab run and hearing people say how fast off the line he was When I changed his paperwork (long Story behind that) 
I went with Dans ZipnDee HotRodin HANK


----------



## Misty Marsh

I always liked Seasides one to many, call name "Ralph"


----------



## rholton

My current dog is Judson's Man in Black...call name "Cash". I thought I had come up with something kind of unique, but after I sent in the registration I heard of several dogs with similar names. Oh well, bot changing it now.


----------



## Waterdogs

Boozer, Cottonwoods about half drunk


----------



## leo455

Thunder Vallies Heavy Metal, call name "Metal"


----------



## Kirkd

Last pup my son named the pup T-REX. We are calling him Trex


----------



## bulletman

My last three Chessie's;

Coady Nova's pride "Coady"

Marshedge Judge Me Not "Ito"

Gracie's Devil's Boy "Dex"

Current,my avatar picture - Oakhill's Aim Small Miss Small "Tiny"


----------



## louisianadukdog

Bearcreek's Pole dancer "Stripper"
Bearcreeks Moonshine Runner "Cooter"


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee

I have 2 that I really like both from the same person. 
Psycho = Blazinlake Clinical Diagnosis
Damit = Blazinlake Snake River Canyon


----------



## John Montenieri

Calypso Blue Mountain Trekker: Trek
Calypso So full of it: Sofi
Rainmaker's Ketchican: Ketch

Although poopawhickerchair: Bran gets my vote


----------



## ripline

80 lb BLM call name Speck as in Specklbelly goose
BLF North Twins Pintail Sprig, call name "B" as in Booty girl


----------



## Roger Perry

I had a dog that was born with a tail that was broken at the end of her tail in the shape of a hook. Her registered name was By Hook Or By Crook call name Hooker.


----------



## Quizz79

My BLM's reg name is "Jaquizz running for Daylight" and his call name is "Quizz"


----------



## Donna Kerr

My pup is "Flyin High in the Passenger Side CGC" call name "Scrub".

Every time I tell someone his name they always respond "huh?" but he dosn't seem to mind. ;-) 
Sometimes I tell folks his name is Scrubby to kind of soften it up but it's not, it's Scrub. I don't think there is another dog named the same and he hasn't broke on a differnt call name, yet...


----------



## Bowngun

best call name that heard was Dam-It ( d-I sit / D-I stay D-I come, ect) that dog was a hoot to watch run


----------



## Kevinismybrother

Was thinking of calling a dog "There" but people would think I talk like Yoda or something with everything "backward"

There sit. There stay! There back! There over. There here!!!!! No There!!!


----------



## MarkinMissouri

"Oso" was always my favorite. "Oso" is spanish for bear but we used to say "Oh So" pretty or "Oh So" good.

My labs name is "Sky"

My sons lab out of Sky is "Storm"


----------



## Julie R.

I have a litter of 4 week old pups and I'm thinking of taking advantage of the AKC deal of registering them all before they leave, since so many of my buyers are hunters that never bother. I call the first-born male _Uhuru_, after a book by that name by one of my favorite authors, Robert Ruark. The pup has a large white marking shaped like the continent of Africa, and Uhuru is the Swahili word for freedom; the book is a story about Kenya's independence. Ruark wrote mostly about hunting, and a lot about hunting in Africa in the 1950s and 60s. Then I thought Ruark would make a cool name, and I could keep the theme going with some of his other book titles:_ Use Enough Gun_, (Gunner) _Something of Value_, (Val), _The Honey Badger_ (Honey or Badger, 3 of the pups are light deadgrass), _Grenadine Etching_, _The Old Man and the Boy_, and Rukuma, which is a weapon carried by Masai chieftans, and the name of a Ruark character.


----------



## twall

Julie,

A Ruark litter would be great! There are so many more possibilities. Selby, Harry, etc.

Great idea,

Tom


----------



## Julie R.

twall said:


> Julie,
> 
> A Ruark litter would be great! There are so many more possibilities. Selby, Harry, etc.
> 
> Great idea,
> 
> Tom


I've always loved Ruark's writing; good excuse to re-read some old favorites. I recently found several I didn't have at our library's book sale including _Uhuru_ which gave me the idea. And I love the name Ruark for a CBR because of how they all seem to talk by rooo-ing, might have to save that name for one of my own pups!


----------



## championretrievers

djansma said:


> I thought this would be cool (Run Forest Run) call name Gump
> 
> 
> But my current pup is Julius Caesar's Roman God of Fire call name Vulcan
> David Jansma


David,

I have a 18 month old chocolate male , call name "Gump", registered name "Big Mamou's Run Forest, Run" We have had a good time with it. When my husband sends Gump out on a mark, I can yell "Run Forest, Run!" Gump is very popular but that might also have to do with his handsome looks and talent. 

Tina


----------



## TIM DOANE

I have a client dog named "Madam Titans Touch of Chaos" call name Chaos
Yes it fits her .
Also have a nephew with a dog named Stu. I asked him how he came up with Stu and he told me it was short for stupid dog.


----------



## DaveHare

Catalina's Curve Ball aka[Slider]
Dave Hare


----------



## PocketLab

My dog is named after my grandmother. Her nickname was "Tooka" when she was younger.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Harry test icycle. Call name nuts


----------



## pstrombeck

Heres one I thought I would eventually use. I suspect only the old rock & rollers will get it. 'Turbos Son of Mr. Green Jeans' call name Zappa


----------



## PocketLab

At a hunt test is MS last year they were passing out ribbons. Female judge was calling out the names, read the slip, turned red and passed it to the other judge. He called the dogs name: "Johnson's Morning Woody."


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Has anyone ever done abcdefghijk etc etc


----------



## Jonathan Maulden

I like the bud light dog. "wego" Ha!


----------



## metalone67

I heard of a YLF name Blonde Ambitchin,call name Madonna.


----------



## Jonathan Maulden

My pup is Maulden's No Wrong Way aka Reese. Like the old Reese's cup comercials


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

pstrombeck said:


> Heres one I thought I would eventually use. I suspect only the old rock & rollers will get it. 'Turbos Son of Mr. Green Jeans' call name Zappa


 
That is great!

.


----------



## LabFan

A female black Lab called Lime Creek's Midnight Madam, call name Heaux is one of my favorites.


----------



## golfandhunter

Two black labs bording at my pro's a couple weeks ago.
HiHo and Silver.

Gregg


----------



## Laurie McCain

My all time favorite was a Rotti named Ubedda. Many an obedience judge did a double take when the handler said "Ubedda, heel!".

Laurie


----------



## blakduk

I have a buddy whose daughter insisted that their new pup be named "pink flower"....so he just went with it and that's her call name.


----------



## DoubleHaul

It was years ago, but I saw a black dog that had the call name "Gumby" Registered name was something like "I'm Gumby Dammit"


----------



## Trinie83

I anm getting aready little off track but..... We named our first pup (now 4 months) candlewood's just add water. He will was be aa duck and dog dock dog. Call name is unrelated, "quinn" short for quinncidence bc he was born on our wedding anniversary, anniversary of us buying our house and dating anniversary which were all nov 13th.


----------



## Chris Rosier

My new Golden pup. Blackgold's Lewd Lady. Call name Kate. Named after Doc Holliday's girlfriend in Tombstone and inspired by this scene.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnwvZcb9EEM&feature=related


----------



## Evan

*"Pow"!*

FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC Gahonk's Pow Wow

Evan


----------



## mohaled

My dogs names are Plinko, Booeey, Secret, Chaser and Gixser (name after bike GSXR).


----------



## leemac

A quail guide friend of mine has a brace of pointers he always hunts last during a hunt named Cash and Tip.


----------



## JustinS

My next dogs name is going to be 

Foundations One Up The Sleeve- Call name Trick


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Changed my mind and erased it


----------



## road kill

I hunted with a guy that had a apir of GSP's.

Lynyrd & Skynyrd
(I don't know what their call names actually were because they were jet rocket butts, but they seemed to obey him well!!!!)


Sweetness!!!!


*RK*


----------



## Dan Storts

My friend had a pup out of CK's Rabbit Rabbit Rabbit and his call name was "Beagle".


----------



## CamoDog

"Token".. i believe he was the only Blk M Lab in an otherwise all Yellow Litter.


----------



## Travis Schneider

leemac said:


> A quail guide friend of mine has a brace of pointers he always hunts last during a hunt named Cash and Tip.


Haha, i like it. 

Guess i need to get a dog with some sort of call name like that to give the sports a clue.


----------



## 1st retriever

lem said:


> My all time favorite was a Rotti named Ubedda. Many an obedience judge did a double take when the handler said "Ubedda, heel!".
> 
> Laurie


 
Love it! lol


----------



## Dave Burton

Runnindawgz had a pup named Gitum. I never saw her run him but think it would be cool to holler GITUM! when the birds went down


----------



## Lee Jones

one of my favorites...Man in Black...Cash


----------



## kims

had an agility pal with a Dalmation named "Poker".
When they line up the dog for their runs... the gate steward could be heard to say things like... "Jake to the Line, Fido on Deck... and Poker in the Hole" It always made me LAUGH!!!!


----------



## Labs a mundo

jonesrebel11 said:


> one of my favorites...Man in Black...Cash


Same as my dog. His Reg'd name is Man in Black except his call name is Sue...he's a 95 lb. boy named Sue.


----------



## Ray Kirkpatrick

I know of a lab named "Safety's Off". Call name "Click".
Kind of neat, don't you think?


----------



## DaveHare

Labs a mundo said:


> Same as my dog. His Reg'd name is Man in Black except his call name is Sue...he's a 95 lb. boy named Sue.


Deb you get my vote!!!!
Dave Hare


----------



## MattC

I've always wanted to name a male "pimp".


----------



## sunnydee

Here is one that I just came up with but probably will never use. It is up for grabs. Juice Of Copenhagen - Spit


----------



## Travis Schneider

jonesrebel11 said:


> one of my favorites...Man in Black...Cash


That's my pup's sire's call name. Candlewood's Man in Black.



Labs a mundo said:


> Same as my dog. His Reg'd name is Man in Black except his call name is Sue...he's a 95 lb. boy named Sue.


That's great. Maybe the best i've seen on here.


----------



## Rnd

Old school field trialer named one of his dogs,,,Dawg. If the dog broke when the judge said dog he really didn't break.. Always thought that was cute.

Call name: R.U. Reg. name XXXXX R U Serious

My all time favorite Reg. name: "My Wife's Mercedes"


----------



## Twolabsplus

Promise
Chance
Tara
Dove
Yancy
Hattie And The Next One Will Be Either Chynna (china) Or Tripp


----------



## Yellowdog05

WeGo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rD-tmlGtDLE

Have a great day!


----------



## OLD TOWN RETRIEVERS

I have a pup off of Merlyn i wanted to stick with the magic theme so i named her "Troublesome black magic woman" call name Voodoo


----------



## Doug Kennedy

I had a black male with a call name of chug-a-lug. When you released him on the line if you said it very slow and with a heavy southern drawl you always got extra points from the judge


----------



## Johnny Drew

My wife just got a Dude puppy and named her "BINDI" Not sure of her registered name as of yet. New one on me.


----------



## Jamee Strange

fowl hunter said:


> Harry test icycle. Call name nuts


BWAHAHAHAHAHA!!! :lol: I think the AKC missed a step.... I want to hear that called out at a HT!!


----------



## Evan

FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC Gahonk's Pow-wow; *"Pow"*.

Evan


----------



## BuddyJ

Kept a black female out of Jager's first litter, call name, China--registered name 
"Handle with Care"


----------



## kdeckels

My daughter named my boy & I added the kennel he came from. True Grits Finer Edge. Call name "Edge"; & never ran into another dog with this name.


----------



## huntwyo

I earned my private pilots license this year and partnered up on an airplane with some buddys. Just picked up a yellow female. Registered name will be "Uintas We're Flying Now"call name Cessna.


----------



## HeavenSent

labman63 said:


> Runnindawgz had a pup named Gitum. I never saw her run him but think it would be cool to holler GITUM! when the birds went down


I watched her run him often .... And it was REALLY cool to hear 
I love that boy!


----------



## laurelwood

A friend had a dog that everyone thought was called "Arliss" but it was actually "R. L. S." for "Rotten Little Sh*t"- he was a very baaaad puppy!


----------



## msdaisey

Wow! Haven't been here in many moons - funny to see an old thread.

Now have an awesome Chessie -Blackwater's Kiss This, AKA Pucker.

Named in honor of my ex.


----------



## James Yerby

Church's Come on Homeboy, call name "Chief". After Eric Church's song "Homeboy" on the "Chief" album.


----------



## jerrod denton

I named my pup wagzus sounds of Dixie call name echo


----------



## RJG

I didn't read this whole thread - so these might be a repeat, but I like Ken Neil & Brenda Little's two dog names:

Good Idea's Have It Your Way "Whopper"

and

Good Idea's National Pair "Dolly"


----------



## 2tall

msdaisey said:


> Wow! Haven't been here in many moons - funny to see an old thread.
> 
> Now have an awesome Chessie -Blackwater's Kiss This, AKA Pucker.
> 
> Named in honor of my ex.


Sondra, what is awesome is having you back here again! And yes, that is one of the best names I have EVER heard. You can even let loose an expletive when needed and say, "No, I said Pucker".


----------



## Golden6824

My boy "Flip" was going to be registered as Gimme The Bird. But I chickened out from fear he would do just that!


----------



## sunnydee

A golden by the name of: Things That Are Red For 500 (Alex)


----------



## Brian Cockfield

Brian Cockfield said:


> MD's Mark Em' or Else MH, call name "Threat" owned by Chris Bishop. Threat is 16 years old and still hanging on.


I'm going to bump this post since this thread has been resurrected. "Threat" has been gone for a few years now but I still think he had one of the coolest names of all time. He was quite a dog too and lived to be 16 years old. RIP Threat.


----------



## Bill Davis

I like my pups Call Name "Seger" Davis' Legend of Fire Lake


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

A friend of mine had to take a BLM pup back as the buyer couldn't come up with the balance of the money. He gave the pup to his son in law who named the dog Repo.


----------



## roseberry

M&K's Retrievers said:


> A friend of mine had to take a BLM pup back as the buyer couldn't come up with the balance of the money. He gave the pup to his son in law who named the dog Repo.


that does it! since he named his repo, i have one i am going to name "boomerang"!


----------



## Howard N

I'll let you guys figure out why I registered mine as Bouncin Pita. Call name Bounce, although she temps me to call her A$$ sometimes.


----------



## hightech1953

Fat Daddy Cash Cash
Cooper River Cooter Coot
Smokepoles Huckleberry Dick
Bruno
Jeb
Rufus
Deacon
Zeb
Zack
Zeak

New pup in a few weeks will be Tonka's Rebel Yell ( Tonk )


----------



## bjoiner

I've used "NO HERE" before. It worked. Dog went straight to the bird.


----------



## jonathon27

You could always call him head


----------



## Barb W

Getting a chocolate lab next week and her akc name will be "Halo's Hershey Kiss". Her mama is "Little Miss Halo" and one of her great grandfathers name is "Sir Turbo Hershey Kiss".


----------



## HPL

Barb W said:


> Getting a chocolate lab next week and her akc name will be "Halo's Hershey Kiss". Her mama is "Little Miss Halo" and one of her great grandfathers name is "Sir Turbo Hershey Kiss".


I'd call her Nugget with a long U (Nooget)


----------



## HPL

Barb W said:


> Getting a chocolate lab next week and her akc name will be "Halo's Hershey Kiss". Her mama is "Little Miss Halo" and one of her great grandfathers name is "Sir Turbo Hershey Kiss".


----------



## glock

Nothin but a good time. Call name- hooker


----------



## banknote

I’m going to name my next dog “Nicky’s Indirect Pressure,” call name “Nick.” Then I can yell “Sit, Nick, sit!” and not feel confused.


----------



## Tim Culligan

Steve


----------



## Eric Johnson

A friend says that before naming a puppy, you need to go to the back porch and call the proposed name to see if you are embarrassed

Funny story that shows this. At a Senior test I judged 10 yrs ago, a pro handler approached the marshal and said he needed a quick word with me. He asked that for his dog and the dog that follows, he'd appreciate that I'd say a number rather than just calling "Dog" . . . any number would do and that he'd tell me later what the issue was.This needed to be done for the walk-up for his dog and the dog to follow while his dog was on honor. Seems the pro had picked up the dog from the owner just yesterday and driven 400 miles to the test. He hadn't had time to do a lick of training. He hadn't thought about this until the handler's meeting. Seems the owner had named the dog, "Doug" and he was terrified the dog would break before he released him or worse, the honor..

I named my most recent Toller Honeyrun's Duchess of Argyll with a call name of Socks. Seems pretty safe and the Duchess of Argyll had a sort of naughty outlook on life . . . as does Socks.


----------



## Thomas Dorroh

2tall said:


> How about the best call name you'll never get to hear? We REALLY wanted to call our chessie pup, (Westwinds Buffalo Soldier) Dread! But we could not figure out any way around the fact that it sounds to much like dead when we get to blinds. So Scout it is . Whats really funny is when I call my older dog and then the pup it comes out, "Here, Indian Scout"!


Oprah Win For Me


----------

